# East Coast in the Hiz House



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 11330

Group
View attachment 11331

Group
View attachment 11332

Ceedee & Cybervee
View attachment 11333

Goinfersmoke
View attachment 11334

Bigbuddha76 & Mark
View attachment 11335

Help me with this one?? Mongo!
View attachment 11336

Larry & Brianhewitt
Friend of happy1 back left (sorry did not remember your name) and that's happy-Chuck on the RT. rear!

OK took a few Picks--Some Great People. Chrisie said to tell everyone she really looked forward to meeting all you gals and guys. The medication made her sleepy--Anyway here its goes!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pics Paul. Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very nice...makes me look forward to our herf on Friday even more...great pictures.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet... Where was this??
What's the deal with all those perfume bottles?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

canney said:


> Sweet... Where was this??
> What's the deal with all those perfume bottles?


The La-Tee-Da stuff is for effusion lamps. They are kind of like an air freshener. Basically the bottle holds that liquid (which is scented alcohol) and you burn the top part for a bit then blow it out, and it evaporates the alcohol and disperses the scent.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics Paul!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--Is that a skirt--ooopss sorry -I mean kilt-


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

hehe...I know a least one guy in that group...what does he wear under that kilt?...never mind, I don't wanna know! :brick:

Thanks for the pics. Looks like a good time.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

smokem said:


> hehe...I know a least one guy in that group...what does he wear under that kilt?...never mind, I don't wanna know! :brick:
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Looks like a good time.


GoinferSmoke caught a picture of whats under there...its NSFW (and I hope he deleted it)


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great pics Paul! Man we had a great time @ Charlie's yesterday and there was a great crowd of BOTL's and SOTL's there! It was also great to finally get a chance to meet ya Paul! 

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the pics Paul - looks like a fun time for all!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> GoinferSmoke caught a picture of whats under there...its NSFW (and I hope he deleted it)


:roflmao:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a good time.

That picture of Goinfersmoke with a Dorito sent me on a 30 minute search of a picture of that guy that did the Doritos commercials in the 70's. I never found a picture of the guy with a Dorito, but you all will remember...

View attachment 11347


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics Paul..It was a blast


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Once again looks like a great time! All y'all need is your own Hip Hop Boy Jonjonmacky and you will be set!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Great pics Paul! Man we had a great time @ Charlie's yesterday and there was a great crowd of BOTL's and SOTL's there! It was also great to finally get a chance to meet ya Paul!
> 
> CD


Same here bud--sorry it was for such a short period--next time we get together I'll take a couple of days instead--Great Bunch.

You know the MD. Nubs event is right around the corner---Suggestions anyone?:eeek:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great pictures Paul! It was an outstanding herf, and lots of great folks showed up to enjoy each other's company and some fine cigars. We need to do it again soon.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> Looks like a good time.
> 
> That picture of Goinfersmoke with a Dorito sent me on a 30 minute search of a picture of that guy that did the Doritos commercials in the 70's. I never found a picture of the guy with a Dorito, but you all will remember...
> 
> View attachment 11347


Avery Shreiber


----------

